# Center console storage bin!



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *Yeah, but the closed one would allow me to put more crap in there and just cover it up... I'd rather keep it clean  I guess...dunno...Maybe I'll just skip three-four movies in the next couple of weeks and get the second style of tray too  *


Since you just bought it, can't you exchange it at the dealer or wherever you bought it?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

The tray came in a bag...That bag was torn to pieces when I got my hands on it  I still got the receipt, though...

I'll wait till morning and decide then...

Ok, I've decided  I'm keeping the open one.


----------



## larhode (Mar 2, 2002)

I ordered the closed console last friday from circle BMW. They told me there were none available in the US and they had to order it from Germany. It will be several weeks before I get it. Cant remember the price but it was around $30 for the tan color.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

*That's funny...*

I ordered the black closed console today from Circle BMW. They said they didn't have any, but could get within 1-3 business days.

The price was 26.20.


----------



## wkf330i (Apr 6, 2002)

*euroconsole*

I ordered a grey console from Circle BMW on Monday, April 1st, and was told that it would be mailed on Wednesday. He did not know the exact price but said it would be $26.00 and change. This sounds consistent with another price quoted.:dunno:


----------

